# Help needed anyone please in the Houston area.....



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

There is a young white male GSD that is being held do to a cruelty case. He was transfered from BARC to the Houston Humane Society. There is a very reputable rescue that I have worked with in Arizona that is looking for any contacts in the Houston area and from the Houston Humane Society. If you know of anyone please have them email or PM me [email protected] or contact Nancy with White German Shepherd Rescue at [email protected]

This boy was apparently badly beaten and neglected and all we need are some contacts to try to save him. Please help if you can.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Greater Houston GSD Rescue
ghgsdr.org

832-277-3331

See if they can help or know of someone.


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

Thank you for the info on the Houston Rescue. It totally slipped my mind as I am racking my brain trying to think of individuals that could help. LOL. I have passed it on to Nancy and I am praying that they can work something out for this poor boy.


----------

